
Why doctors strike (a med student's perspective) - b1gtuna
https://www.reddit.com/r/korea/comments/ihbr3j/why_doctors_strike_a_med_students_perspective/
======
silexia
Doctors striking to prevent the training of more new doctors is blatant greedy
self-interest.

